# Willing to take pictures.



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

--I wasn't sure where to put this so mods feel free to move or delete.--

So with my new camera and some free time on my hands I am offering my services to take pictures of hedgehogs, dogs, cats, etc for free. I am willing to meet you during certain times. I do have family in Denver so if I drive up there I have an excuse to see my family but they need to be available or I can drive up for a small fee. I have some weird off days. Sunday and Monday afternoons. All day Tuesday and Thursday. 

Basically I just want to meet people and their cute animals and take some really great pictures. I would take the pictures at a location that we can choose. House, park, open space. I would obviously have some rules on weather and may have to reschedule during certain times. A house is a good place too but pictures are better in a sunlight so a room full of sunlight or access to it is great.

I know a lot of about some animals and very little about others. If it is an animal I know very little about, I will ask for a little extra time to be able get to know the animal or have you educate me :grin:. I have a high speed shutter than can capture even the fast moving creatures. Also with having hedgehogs I understand patience and fear. I can take close up pictures without having to be close to the animal without losing quality. 

What I will do is drive to a location, take pictures of the animals within a time frame, go home, burn a cd or dvd of all or just the best pictures, this is up to you and then send you your copy. For free!

I am just looking for a photography practice and the opportunity to see and interact with adorable animals. PM for contact information if you interested.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

That's a great (and very generous) offer! Wish I loved closer and could take you up on it. You could probably make some extra money around the holidays taking pet pictures with Santa


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

That would be awesome, but I think I'm a little out of your way.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

It's a great idea, Des. Alas, I too am a bit out of the way for your new service. I wish you luck though!


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

This is a great idea, but I am way out of the way, which is too bad. I can't get a good photo of Adella at all!


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Awh I would love to have pictures of my babies. The only thing that is bad is Loki is very very timid and so is Olive. Teddy and baby could care less! Baby isnt even afraid of noises!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

We could always start with the easier ones and then make another appointment for the harder ones if you feel like they would be okay with it.

The great thing is that I don't actually have to be that close to get great pictures. The picture below was taken from about 6 feet away.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh my gosh! That is such a grey photo! What type of camera to you use?!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I use a Canon Rebel t5 with a 50-200mm lens.


----------



## DeborahCrabtree (Dec 23, 2017)

What wonderful photos, you have real talent!


----------

